# What's this?



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Have two 8" Reds that I purchased less than month ago. Is this breeding related or something else? Been there about 2 hours now. Piranha is much deeper colored than generally has been, doesn't swim or nothing, but both never have. In a 75 gallon tank. Might just be something stupid, like feces or something, but doesn't hurt to ask, I figure.

If breeding related, now what should I be doing? Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a parasite. The anus opening is not below the pectoral fins. Its behind the pelvic fins (just before the anal fin).


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

doesn't look like breeding to me.


----------

